# teen girl suffering



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey..i'm obviously new here, a friend reccomended this site to me. I'm not sure what board to post this on but i'm a 13 yr. old girl and i've had ibs since around 4th grade but was truly diagnosed with it just 3 yrs. ago. It has turned my life upside down, physically and emotionally. I remember at first people thought i was a hypochondriac and that i needed to stop complaining. it hurt so much to see my family so angry with me. As the years progressed it seemed to get worse and i went to talk to a counslor who really helped...i am a very emotional person and it was good to talk about it openly. I think my family has now realized how much of a struggle it is for me and that this will be a life long problem.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm glad your family is finally starting to see that you are not faking it etc. It means so much to know that when no one else is there for you, your family is. I don't know about you, but the guilt I felt at "letting down" my friends and family when I was suffering an attack, almost made my attack worse.Have you given your family "Molly's Brochure" that can be found on this site? That can help them too. Questions they may WANT to ask but are afraid to are in there. It can help to open the lines of communication.I'm glad you found this site...lots of info and friends here to help. Good luck to you...see you around the BB.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

I'm so excited someone posted back..that makes my day! Thanx for the thing on "Molly's brochure" i'll look for that too, i might actually give it to my friends too- i always feel like i'm letting them down when i get an attack...maybe this could help a little bit! Can't wait to get to know more people! ~ Claire ~


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

LOL Yes, you got a response.







And here is another one.







Here is the link to the brochure I mentioned: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html I think someone else had a link to another good brochure, one not on this site. I'll look for it as well.One thing I have noticed on the BB and in myself is that having IBS either really lowers your esteem or increases it. The reason I say that is when you learn to put YOU first, your health and damn the rest of them that don't understand your esteem will soar. You will look at other things in your life and learn to prioratize better than someone without IBS. However...there are will always be times when you feel low. Depression is quite common in people with IBS. That's the low self esteem I mentioned. Like you said, that guilt feeling, looking at someone you've disappointed and imagining what they think. Or looking at your friends dating and drinking with no abandon...when you are at home with an IBS attack. I've been there and it is no fun. (I'm 29) I still feel very down sometimes, and I have lost friends. What you come to realize though, is that YOU are the most important thing. Keep that in mind.Keep in touch. You can send me private messages too.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi ClaireI responded to your post on the main IBS board. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic&f=1&t=024665 Look after yourself {{{{hugs}}}}Clair


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Auroraheart- thanx for all the posts and i found "molly's brochure" it's got some great info..and if you find that other one let me know, i'd love to see it. I know what you mean about the self-esteem thing, mine does many different things. When i'm sick and down i feel very depressed and i guess thats just something that will happen but sometimes when i really really think about it we are almost lucky in some ways... i know i wouldn't be the same person without IBS. i don't think i'd be as understanding and compassionate towards other people and their problems. God obviously gave this to me for a reason! It's also kinda a blessing in disguise... i probably won't ever be unhealthy since i can't eat greasy foods and peer pressure to drink these days won't be an option for me...no alcohol!!! So in some ways i guess we are a little bit lucky, even though i know life would be a hell of a lot easier without this, but hey life wasn't meant to be easy! and claire- (hey, nice name







) i got your other post... thanx so much for all the support!


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Claire, I have your read your posts and I'm sorry that you have to deal with IBS at such a young age. My heart really goes out to you b/c I've been there. I'm only 21 but I had it all through high school and it was hard. You seem to very optimistic though and thats the right attitude!!!!







I was very depressed all throughout HS b/c I wouldn't go on class trips, I missed alot of classes, my grades suffered and all that good stuff!! I wish I had a bulletin board like this to get support back then. This site is great and your going to meet alot of great people, its even a little addicting...lol...but it helps!! At first my mom thought I just had to watch what I ate and my dad would get annoyed when I would stay home from school. Eventually though, they understood. If you ever need to chat you can email me!!!!Tammy


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey tami! thanx so much for your post, you guys have all been so kind- i think this will really help me out a lot wheni feel so "alone"! I'm excited too because so far you're the youngest person on these boards i've talked too and actually went through this in high school- which starts next year for me! can't wait to get to know you more!~ Claire ~


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2001)

Hi Claire,


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2001)

Oops sorrie about that last message. I just started at this web site and had a little trouble. Anyway, I just want to thank you for your message it was the first message I read on this site and I felt so much better after I read it. I am 16 and a junior in high school. I have had IBS my whole h.s. career. I was always uncomfortable to say anything to my friends b/c i didn't know of anyone my age who had it. But, they knew something was up because I was on a number of teams and it's not something easy to hide. Anyway they kind of mocked me about it in a silly way not knowing how uncomfortable it made me feel. I just wanted you to know how much better I felt about myself after reading your message. Thank You! *Jacki*


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Jacki- you made my day!!! I'm so happy my post made you feel better! You're around my age too...i'm excited, so we both kinda have someone around the same age who knows whats goin on, i'd love to talk to you more...i'm sure we're going through a lot of the same things. if you wanna e-mail me my address is dacn###dwave.net, if you wanna talk or just need someone to vent too, i'm always here. ~ Claire ~


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

To Brooklyn Cheerleader and Claire..... I just wanted to let you guys know that you are not alone with the IBS thing. I have had it for what seems like forever and I'm managing, so things do get better!







I had the roughest time in High School and I wish I had some friends your age at the time to help me through it! I mean my friends knew I had a stomach ache all the time but they have no idea just how bad ya know! If you ever need to chat, I'm here!  Tammy


----------

